# Kobe injured in car accident :(



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Tuesday, April 1, 2008 9:03 am EDT
Lakers' Bryant injured in car accident
Kobe Bryant

Getty Images

Kobe Bryant was injured in an early morning crash at approximatly 2:30am Tuesday morning. Bryant was traveling westbound on Washington Blvd. in Marina del Rey when he struck a gaurdrail that sent his SUV careening over the center divider finally stopping after hitting a signal post head on. He was not wearing a seatbelt. Marina del Rey police officer Steve Blanton said there were no life threating injuries but had "gotten pretty banged up".


Source: Los Angeles Times 
(More in link)
http://en.LosAngelesTimes.com/Sports/Bryant


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Woohoo, now Memphis gets two picks in the lottery! The Lakers are falling out of the playoffs!

...





...





...





Fail. :|


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

april fools?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No April fools


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you link is no good though (doesn't work)


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

bad joke man...:mad2:
i should have known this wasnt true ive been reading news all morning.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

You should be banned for life.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Didn't even flinch.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


>



lol...ah thank you, thank you very much


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Didn't even flinch.


Neither did I. Some of the April Fool's Jokes I've read today are just terrible. People have to realize that they have to make them believable.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...sorry, Im not going to build a spoof LA Times website all for a joke...sorry


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> ...sorry, Im not going to build a spoof LA Times website all for a joke...sorry


Well then make it more believable, anybody could hav sniffed this one out as a piss poor april fools joke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Something more believable might have been Turiaf getting involved in a fight at a bar - something along those lines.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

oh jesus...get off my nuts people


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

the weak smiley face totally didn't match the severity of the title


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

I finally know how Tupac felt when he rapped Hit em Up. the anger........


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> the weak smiley face totally didn't match the severity of the title


Agreed. lol


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Didn't fool me...I watched Sports Center this morning!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I-Net April fools haven't got me yet.

Great attempt though. I'm sure somebodys mind went spazz for a split second..lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fail


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's a bad one. I don't mind April 1st jokes, but injuries are not something to **** around with.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I knew it was fake from the get go, but the fact you spelt guardrail wrong was reaffirming


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Teezy said:


> I knew it was fake from the get go, but the fact you spelt guardrail wrong was reaffirming


Damn, good eye


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

haha..

go lakers.. if kobe got into a car accident for real i might have to just kill myself


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------

